# raf llandow / st.Athen / intresting finds



## ww2nut (Mar 3, 2008)

along with the other ww2 posts i have on the site i have included these photos as they are miscillanious all taken in and around 2 airfields llandow and St. Athen. some are taken on the industrial estate now occupiying llandow and others taken on the perimiter fence at st. Athen. have a look i think they are great!

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/415947cc11239fc92.jpg]




[/lb] 

early harrier being carted off from the industrial estate, a bit worst for wear!

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/415947cc115081adc.jpg]



[/lb] 

canebra fuselarge on the perimiter fence of st. Athen



[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/415947cc118cf127e.jpg]



[/lb] 

old and new side by side at St. Athen, a great shot of deriliction! 

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/415947cc11c9f0a0a.jpg]



[/lb] 

a lovely day and then found this jaguar along with 12 of its family parked at the end of the runway, still in my opinion one of the best looking aircraft used by the RAF in recient years. but of course the Vulcan will always be the best.





[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/415947cc123041196.jpg]



[/lb] 

i found this in the industrial estate along with busses and other derilict transport. looks like it should have the caption 'oops!' i just thorght it was a fab shot!

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/415947cc13024381a.jpg]



[/lb] 

funny as hell!

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/415947cc133935c84.jpg]



[/lb] 

inside the train! 

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/415947cc136535f8c.jpg]



[/lb] 

and while there look what flew over, things like this never usually happen!

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/415947cc13aee87ab.jpg]



[/lb] 

a great shot of the vintage pair over St. Athen during one of the last airshows held there.

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/415947cc152599e5e.jpg]



[/lb] 

terrible shot of Vulcan being scrapped at Rhoose airport (cardiff airport) after the wales aircraft museum went out of buissness!

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/415947cc158885966.jpg]



[/lb] 

at least they saved the cockpit, now in the hands of collectors, please visit www.vulcantothesky.com to save the last airworthy vulcan and keep the delta lady where she belongs....

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/415947cc15d4cfd59.jpg]



[/lb] 

St. Athen is famous for being the final resting place for many Vulcan airframes, hopefully a sight that we won't see again....

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/415947cc1657992ff.jpg]



[/lb] 

finaly an old postcard from the earliest days of Cardiff International airport (then Rhoose airport) just liked it, so i posted it!

many thanks for looking


----------



## King Al (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice one, looks like a great day out, that harrier looks like it has seen better days!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 3, 2008)

Wow -great pictures. That looks like a Lancaster (or maybe a Wellington) bomber 

Lb


----------



## smileysal (Mar 3, 2008)

That took me back quite a few years. Used to go to the air museum when we were down that way visiting the family. 

Didn't know they went out of business. what year was it? 

two of my cousins used to be stationed at St Athans, but both of them i lost in car accidents after they'd done a tour of duty and were on their way home. bad enough after the first one, but then a few years later, the second one had finished, and again on his way home.

This place brings back a few memories,

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## ww2nut (Mar 3, 2008)

Lightbuoy said:


> Wow -great pictures. That looks like a Lancaster (or maybe a Wellington) bomber
> 
> Lb



lancaster no wellingtons flying anymore, most of them at the bottom of lakes, in fact i dont even think there is an intack wellington bommer? correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## ww2nut (Mar 3, 2008)

smileysal said:


> That took me back quite a few years. Used to go to the air museum when we were down that way visiting the family.
> 
> Didn't know they went out of business. what year was it?
> 
> ...


closed down over a decade ago, now part of the huge cardiff airport car park, a great shame


----------



## smileysal (Mar 3, 2008)

Cheers ww2nut

 Sal


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 3, 2008)

Great pic of the Harrier on the lorry and loved seeing the Jaguar. Really enjoyed seeing those.

Cheers


----------



## The Duke (Mar 7, 2008)

Ye Gods that brought back some memories. I used to visit relatives at St. Athen village back in the 70's and remember seeing row after row of Vulcan bombers lined up by the perimiter fence waiting to be broken up. Can't recall if there were any other "v" wing aircraft on display.


----------

